# Fashion of Japanese Girls!!!



## ilkoall (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is an album with pictures of modern Japanese girls!

Osaka, Kobe, Japan | Pictures | 26 Feb '09 - Girls in Osaka & Kobe by Ilko Allexandroff With 26 Photos, 0 Journals and 0 Videos - Created on 3/4/2009

What about other countries, do girls dress like that? In my country they don't... )

Enjoy!!!


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love how the japanese have a unique style.. Kind of like what we have here in California US


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah, I've never seen that before!


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 2, 2009)

I see weird people everyday. But than again I live in Brooklyn and go to school in Manhattan lol.


----------



## nikonpreap (Apr 3, 2009)

_wow lucky you... i wish chicks dressed like that in melbourne... the chicks here were really street poshy wear_


----------



## boogschd (Apr 4, 2009)

voyeurism much? 

lol j/k

this is cool :


----------



## crazycreature11 (Apr 4, 2009)

too much of makeup !


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, yeah! These chicks ) I couldn't stop myself from taking them, and actually my camera wanted to capture them so badly.... )) I had to be very careful when I took that picture, cause they were just in front of me, and I was with a really big DSLR camera ) So I put it on the self timer, when it was really noise so they couldn't hear the shutter, and, action!!! )


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 4, 2009)

What about Japanese boys  I think sometimes they have very interesting accessories, that in many places may be considered as girls' stuff ))

Example:

MAN's BAG!!! ÐÑÐ¶ÐºÐ° ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°! ) | Photo | Osaka, Kobe, Japan taken by Ilko Allexandroff on 3/5/2009


----------



## Patrice (Apr 5, 2009)

boogschd said:


> voyeurism much?
> 
> lol j/k
> 
> this is cool :



Based on my observations of the teens around here, these three are probably texting one another! Good capture.


----------



## boogschd (Apr 5, 2009)

Patrice said:


> Based on my observations of the teens around here, these three are probably texting one another! Good capture.




girl on left : i think this guys taking a picture of us

girl in middle : i think so too, lets kill him

girl on right : desuuu~


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 5, 2009)

The title of this thread alone makes it impossible to pass up. Very interesting shots. "smoking kills" is my fav.


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 6, 2009)

Patrice > Yeah, I think you are absolutely right! ))

boogschd > They had no idea what I was doing! I think they started thinking about it at least 15 minutes after i took the pictures, when I wasn't doing anything anymore )

Hooligan Dan > You can see that, it's from the same location! )

searching for the right way! | Photo | Osaka, Japan taken by Ilko Allexandroff on 2/26/2009


----------



## boogschd (Apr 6, 2009)

ilkoall said:


> boogschd > They had no idea what I was doing! I think they started thinking about it at least 15 minutes after i took the pictures, when I wasn't doing anything anymore )
> 
> http://www.tripntale.com/pic/4322/235745



i was just having some fun  :thumbup:


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 6, 2009)

No doubt about it!!!))


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 6, 2009)

I took some more interesting pictures in the zoo today! (I'm not kidding about the zoo!)

at the zoo!!! | Photo | Osaka, Kobe, Japan taken by Ilko Allexandroff on 4/6/2009

Osaka, Kobe, Japan | Pictures | 26 Feb '09 - Girls in Osaka & Kobe by Ilko Allexandroff With 32 Photos, 0 Journals and 0 Videos - Created on 3/4/2009

at the zoo!!! | Photo | Osaka, Kobe, Japan taken by Ilko Allexandroff on 4/6/2009


----------



## linpelk (Apr 6, 2009)

I think girl on the right is taking a picture of YOU and posting it on HER forum!


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 6, 2009)

Oops....!!! 

Or maybe she's sending the pic to her friends "look at that foreigner with a big....... d***!!! 

P.S. "D***" --> "DSLR"  ))


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 6, 2009)

ilkoall said:


> Patrice > Yeah, I think you are absolutely right! ))
> 
> boogschd > They had no idea what I was doing! I think they started thinking about it at least 15 minutes after i took the pictures, when I wasn't doing anything anymore )
> 
> ...



Popular smoking location it seems. I'm sure if I smoked that would be the placed I'd want to do it.


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah, hooligan dan, this is Japan ) with lots of rules! usually it's forbidden to smoke even outside in many places, which sounds like nonsense to me, so many people smoke only at a place where it's allowed to smoke! )

But actually the place from the pictures is not from the allowed spots ) They were just waiting for the green light to cross the street )


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 28, 2009)

Kobe Festival! - That is hot!!!

Pictures of Kobe, Japan from Ilko Allexandroff's trip: 18 May '08 - Kobe Festival 2008 (A teaser for the upcoming Kobe Festival on 17 May '09) - 23 Photos, 0 Journals and 0 Videos - Created on 4/28/2009

)


----------



## Photoadder (Apr 28, 2009)

Around the world is a lot of different people and you can see pictures of those who want to stand out, nothing unusual but great photos anyway.


----------



## Early (Apr 28, 2009)

ilkoall said:


> What about other countries, do girls dress like that?
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Montreal, maybe!  At least they used to.

Anyway, thanks for the view.:thumbup:


----------



## ilkoall (Apr 29, 2009)

Photoadder > There pictures are from the last year festival, and after 2 weeks is the festival for this year! I'm planning to take some hot pics this time )

Early > Thanks! )


----------

